# Olive oil in free- flow pour spout bottles



## pepperoni (Dec 18, 2002)

Can someone tell me if E.V.O.O.  will keep well in these bottles without some sort of cap or stopper?

I've seen some TV chefs use these bottles to get a nice controlled and steady stream of oil, but when I went to the local cooking store that sells these, they don't come with a cap/stopper to keep out the air.


----------



## leigh (Dec 19, 2002)

pepperoni,

I've never tried keeping any sort of oil in a stopperless bottle, but my first instinct would be to keep some sort of lid on that sucker.  Is the design of the bottle such that you could measure it and then go to your hardware store and buy a cork?  Failing that, I'd probably fasten a plastic sandwich bag over the bottle top, held in place with a rubber band, in between times. 

Glad you're here!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 19, 2002)

I bought several bottles with pour spouts without some sort of a lid/cap and then I go buy the pour spouts with the lids/caps and replace them.  The chefs on those shows go through so much oil they probably never have to worry about it!


----------



## Finally (Feb 2, 2003)

There is some logic, and some luck.
The cap has but two functions; a) to keep things out of the bottle, and b) to keep things in the bottle.
In the case of EVO, there might be a few critters that would like to invade the bottle, to get at the EVO. If that is the case in your area, keep it covered.
I have not had too much problem with EVO evaporating, so my reasons for the lid are primarily related to the 'a)' comment; and, since I don't have a problem with critters, it's sort of mundane.

I have a capped bottle of dish soap on my counter. The problem I have is with the detergent drying and clogging the top of the pour spout, especially if there is a lid. Something that I haven't noticed with the EVO bottle.

The added benefit to the spout is the constriction of the opening; assisting me in restraint while pouring the EVO.

Finally,
David


----------

